# Game 76:Official Rockets @ Lakers GAME THREAD. 4/07. 9:30 CDT



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*@*








































PG: Bob Sura
SG: David Wesley
SF: Tracy McGrady
PF: Clarence Weatherspoon
C: Yao Ming​
*BENCH​*







*






















Jon Barry*
Ryan Bowen
Scott Padgett
Mike James







































PG: Chucky Atkins
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Caron Butler
PF: Devean George
C: Brian Grant

*BENCH*























Tierre Brown 
Luke Walton
Brian Cook​

Kobe Bryant most likely will be back for this game, so we have to play our "Stop Kobe" defense (cut off all lanes,etc.)....we have to stop their perimeter offense, seeing as it killed us the last time we played in LA. Them not having Mihm and Odom is helpful to us. This is a national game, so its best that we play our best at both ends of the court.

The Lakers are gonna want to run, since they have both George and Butler in the starting lineup, so our transition defense is gonna have to step up if we wanna get a win under our belt on this road trip. Since we are playing a team who's low-post D isn't all that good, getting the ball to Yao is pretty damn important.

I say Rockets win, with LAL fading late, making the game look like it was somewhat all Rockets.

Rockets 108
Lakers 96


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

MUST win , nuggets are dangerous and are only 1 game behind.

too bad game is at 1030 i cant watch.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

On Thre3 said:


> MUST win , nuggets are dangerous and are only 1 game behind.
> 
> too bad game is at 1030 i cant watch.


yeah


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ya this sux if we dont win i guarnte we get the 7th seed and loose in the first round. how did getting the 4/5 seed now to the 7th/8seed. our team is in a bad state. we need a good pf. weatherspoon cant do what we need him to do in the playoffs
rox 102
lakers 93
key player tmac


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Rockets will be* 







* again. Rockets to blast off.*
*A blowout!:curse: Then Nuggets is nothing.*


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

If we lose this game they might as well dismantle the franchise and we should all become Aeros fans.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The Lakers always come to play against us. Won't be easy at all, especially with Grant playing tough, dirty D on Yao.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I like how the Rockets are going to Yao... but I can't believe he's missed that baseline hook on two consecutive posessions. National tv woes?


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Weatherspoon is playing great.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Hope McGrady keep this up.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Weatherspoon with 3 fouls in the first 6 minutes. Oh god... don't tell me we'll see Vin Baker before halftime.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Another brick by Wesley. Please bench him. 

Doug Collins said he's 28 of his last 102. I'd rather have a NBDL call-up in there at this point.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Wesley should learn from Warriors game. Don't take too many unnecessary shots.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wesley is going to get PT tonight no matter how terrible he is because Barry is still injured.

I love that quote by JVG, "we are a team of extremes".


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Why are all our guys standing around doing NOTHING when Yao gets doubled. That TO definitely wasn't his fault.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Too extreme.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Yao is fighting in the paint, Padgett looks and passes up on him, Sura looks twice and dribbles around then gives up and takes a shot and does what else but BRICK. GET YAO THE BALL!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

That TNT ad reminds me of the best line of the season: "McGrady for the win... YASSHHHHHHH"


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

The best time of the season was the 2 big winning streaks, but especially when we went 4-0 on that road trip. That was only a couple(?) weeks ago.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It's so unfortunate Yao has had to guard his man and Sura's man the entire season. His stamina isn't as poor as most people make it seem, but he's always active on both ends of the court... even when he doesn't have to be.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao is beginning to get playoff minutes. He has played throughout the first quarter. I know coaches like to rest their star players at the end of the season, but JVG has said repeatedly he wants Yao up around 35-37 mpg.

Houston 33
Los Angeles 26

End of 1

McGrady: 11 pts, 5-7 FG
Yao: 9 pts, 3 reb, 2 blk


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

This is looking much better, Wesley got a 3pts shot.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Yao is always hustling even when you can see on his face that it is killing him to get even down the court. He doesnt complain either. He is fighting in the paint tonight, and the guards keep bouncing the ball around the perimeter instead of feeding the paint.

I think the team has become so guard heavy that the court seems too unbalanced to pass in where theres only 1 guy inside and 4 standing at the 3pt line. Even our 4 is standing around the 3pt (Padgett). This is why we need a tough, bulky PF to post up. I think it'll bring more "balance" the court.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Great 1st quarter fo Rockets. McGrady has his much needed rest.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Yao is tearing it up. What a great pass to Padgett.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao is playing dominant. Houston seems to be on a mission to get him 20 shots tonight. His interior passing is beautiful.

Omignhe0gj another swat on Butler.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

This is unusual, Yao is not resting and still playing great.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I liked that Yao was obviously the first option and the leader during that stretch where t-mac was sitting out. He didn't just go around setting picks for our role players.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

sherwin said:


> I liked that Yao was obviously the first option and the leader during that stretch where t-mac was sitting out. He didn't just go around setting picks for our role players.


This should be the way. See what happen when he play this way.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

What a game for Butler I think he's been stuffed 4 times...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

My channel won't come in..Whats the score currently?

Edit: Saw post with score nvm


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

WestSydeBalla said:


> My channel won't come in..Whats the score currently?
> 
> Edit: Saw post with score nvm


 http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2005040713

Rockets 44
Lakers 33

7:31 2nd

Yao has a much easier time being dominant when a defender like Divac is on him, who isn't constantly fronting him or pushing him around in the post.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

its on TNT fyi


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Wow! Rockets are going crazy on Lakers.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Doug Collins must be the only one in the world who doesn't know how tall Yao is.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

We are giving Ft like charity.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Was that an airball by David Wesley?


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

sherwin said:


> Was that an airball by David Wesley?


Not a surprise anyway.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey ThaShark,
Your Game Thread luck this time is doing quite well. You should thanks McGrady, Yao and Padgett.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

What a WALK. And get the freaking ball to Yao.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Yao is been fronted by Lakers which keep him damn quiet.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

He's twice Grant's size. Can't they just throw it up high at his arms?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Padgett needs to learn to pass........


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I think we've had some sort of collapse against the Lakers in every game this season.

Yao let Grant bully him out of the game.

McGrady is doing what he can but you really can't determine what level he is at with his tendinitis.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Yao shouldnt let Brian Grant push him around. You've gotta be physical too. DOn't just give up and go set a pick somewhere.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

It is not a matter of Yao been bully. Our guys have to learn how to pass to Yao in the situation. If not Yao will be out of the play in every games.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

LMFAO @ Mutombo wanting to swing at Kobe...

(or at least I think we wanted to)


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

great move by James


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Now it is time to kill te Lakers. Stop all these 4th quarter excitement.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

why is yao chasing guards around? this is what happens when he comes out to the 3pt line to defend!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Another bailout from McGrady, he's having a great game.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

what a shot.


----------



## johnnylee (Apr 8, 2005)

Looks like the unbeaten Rockets is coming back
shoot at will and enjoy the game.....


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

sherwin said:


> why is yao chasing guards around?


I think it's just his instinct?he can't help it.


----------



## johnnylee (Apr 8, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> I think it's just his instinct?he can't help it.



Maybe it's the coach's decision


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Finally Wesley has a good shooting game.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

sherwin said:


> why is yao chasing guards around? this is what happens when he comes out to the 3pt line to defend!


Sometimes it's because of Sura, and other times it's because he is too slow to get back to his man so he has to attempt to trap the guard.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

What a scam. Kobe had a triple double. You barely noticed he was there.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:angel: :uhoh:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Kobe need to have a triple double to save his pride.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Yeah they pointed out Kato Kaylin. Hahahahahaah. What's he doing in Buss' box??


----------



## johnnylee (Apr 8, 2005)

FirstRocket said:


> Kobe need to have a triple double to save his pride.


whick is fading away day after day.......


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

ThaShark316,
You still have your game thread luck. Keep going, hopefully it will be a winning streak.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Look at the reaction of Jerry Buss and Phil Jackson. What a world of difference? Phil was laughing at Jerry Buss??? :biggrin: *​


----------



## slamnjam (Mar 4, 2004)

Tracy McGrady scored 27 points while Yao Ming added 21, as they teamed up to lead the Houston Rockets to a 114-100 victory over the LA Lakers. Scott Padgett chipped in 16 points for the Rockets, who snapped a three-game losing streak. Houston moved a full game ahead of Denver for sixth place in the Western Conference standings, and pulled within one game of fifth-place Sacramento.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Nice win to end the 3 game losing streak!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow nice win... im glad we won. i hope this will start us on a big gm winning streak till and beyond the playoffs


----------

